
Ask HN: The worst cost reduction initiative you've seen/been part of? - HedgedHuman
For context - I&#x27;m an engineer turned sales turned corporate finance guy. As I am grinding through another annual budget and planning season, I realize I am out of ideas to tighten our budgets more.<p>I&#x27;d like to think it&#x27;s not because I have so much empathy for the teams I used to work for, that I find all of their asks reasonable. I have cut what I considered wasteful and unnecessary. So I think it&#x27;s just a lack of imagination and force on my part to cut more.<p>I&#x27;d like to source some ideas from you smart bunch here, there must be something I haven&#x27;t thought of yet. Either high-level ideas (e.g., training programs) or specific examples (&quot;team building&quot; happy hours) are really appreciated...<p>And as the title suggests, more importantly, I&#x27;d like to learn about your experience with cost-cutting gone wrong, so I can avoid paying more in the end.<p>Thanks very much in advance.
======
treyfitty
AmEx removed paper cups from their office “for the environment.” Yet they
incentivize travel with points and airline miles. So we know it’s really not
about the environment.

